# Your First Tarantula...



## SpiderJoe (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I've read a lot of threads concerning choosing your first Tarantula.My first Tarantula was an Avicularia Avicularia, which sadly died a while ago. Then came my Grammostola Rosea, then followed by Brachypelma Vagans, which costed about €40-, , but I got for free with a deal on two big tanks...
Then followed my Phormictopus Cancerides...The people in my local pet store told my aunt when she was visiting the store that they had a spider and they didn't know what to do with her. So my aunt contacted me, and I went as fast as I can, and took her home, 'cause I'm a real spidermaniac. The spider was brought to the store by someone who did not want to take care of her because she found her to be to agressive. I'm really happy with her.  

_Now is my question what was your first tarantula?_


Greetz 
Joey


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

My first was Brachypelma albopilosum spiderling.


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 23, 2004)

My first tarantula is Hagrid, my Rosehair tarantula.   Most likely a female too.  Got her back in March.


----------



## dwdeloach (Jun 23, 2004)

My first was a 1.5" B. Smithi.


----------



## DracosBana (Jun 23, 2004)

I haven't gotten one yet, but I'm thinking it's gonna be A. versicolor.  I'm thinking about getting a couple of slings, this way I'm pretty sure I'll get a female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Jun 23, 2004)

G. rosea from a pet store.


----------



## inked (Jun 23, 2004)

my first was a Selenocosmia stirlingi i think (unconfirmed as a stirlingi) ... 
however this is an old world T that many recommend not to get as a first tarantula, but unfortunately theres not many options here in Australia and at the time it was whatever i could find...


----------



## Gene (Jun 23, 2004)

G. Rosea just a few days ago.

I am really enjoying having him/her around.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 23, 2004)

My first was a Greenbottle Blue which I still have.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mine was 1/2" A.versicolor


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 23, 2004)

two avic. avic and a week ago i got a new T i think its a chaco gold knee in pre molt, but it looks kinda like A. Semmanni


----------



## ddale (Jun 23, 2004)

Green Bottle Blue


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 23, 2004)

My first was my little girl's "Pink toe", a black Avic of some kind. He had his ultimate molt and died later. So I bought a large "Red leg" which was actually an old B. smithi female for her.

Sharon


----------



## Joe1968 (Jun 23, 2004)

my very first T way back in 1991 was G. rosea, named "Harry" he was a mature male when i bought him in a pet shop ( I didnt know any better back then) he was a very good, friendly spider, only had him for 6 months. then afterwards i got soo busy with college and stuff and started collecting again this year which i first bought a Cobalt blue, and now currently I have 17 T's.


----------



## Didymus (Jun 23, 2004)

My first and only T (for the moment) is a 2cm Brachypelma ruhnaui spiderling


----------



## Matt (Jun 23, 2004)

My first one was a Brachypelma emilia, then a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and finally a P. regalis

cya


----------



## Malkavian (Jun 23, 2004)

My first were a G.pulchra and B.vagans sling (got the vagans as a freeb w/ the pulchra)  The vagans died but the pulchra is still goin strong and bout to go into its third premolt since i've had it


----------



## jezzy607 (Jun 23, 2004)

I started out with three.  A P. murinus sling, which is now an adult female, a juv. B. albapolisum(spelling?) which grew quickly into an adult male and then passed away after 5 months as an adult, and a C. crawshayi sling that escaped the night I got it, never to be seen again. Now I have over 30! (12 of which are L. parahybana slings).


----------



## Wade (Jun 23, 2004)

Like many, my first was an adult G. rosea. I purchased her in a pet store in 1992. Twelve years later, she is alive and well! She has not molted in more than two years, however, so I'm a little nervous about the next one when it happens.

Wade


----------



## priZZ (Jun 23, 2004)

Spelling: Brachypelma albopilosum

My first spider was a subadult female: Br. auratum. A lovely one.


----------



## conway (Jun 23, 2004)

my first was a juvenile/sub-adult acanthoscurria geniculata..truly beautiful spider  second was, well in 3 parts.. Avic Avic., and 2 Juvenile/Sub-Adult male and female pterinochilus murinus..pretty crazy but i may "borrow" out the p. murinus male for a mating trip  and get a few slings in return lol..got another tank to fill with a sling..maybe.. as my mantis has just died yesturday   and im after another avic..maybe a versicolur (sorry bout spelling) lol


----------



## pitbulllady (Jun 23, 2004)

Back in my college days, my first T was a Brachypelma smithi, which I kept(illegally)in my dorm room.  We were not permitted to have pets other than fish, and even with them no aquarium over ten gallons was allowed.  Anyway, I paid all of $10.00 for this spider, as an adult, from a PET SHOP, so THAT ought to give some idea of how long ago with actually was!  It was a horrible hair-kicker, but otherwise non-aggressive.  Sadly, it also moulted into a mature male about a year after I got it, no doubt wild-caught.

pitbulllady


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 23, 2004)

My first T was a 3'' Grammostola pulchra.


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 23, 2004)

The T's I own in the order I got them..

P. murinus
H. maculata
P. regalis
H. maculata
P. murinus
H. lividum
B. smithi
L. parahybana
P. irminia
P. ornata


----------



## Venom (Jun 23, 2004)

My first was a young female Eupalastrus campestratus, which I still have  . Second was/ is a sling E.murinus.


----------



## MizM (Jun 23, 2004)

1990. I was on maternity leave and BORED TO TEARS. Went to the local pet store to get some kitty litter and there she was, a gorgeous G. rosea. I had never even SEEN one, so I started asking questions. The owner took her out and put her on my hand. She went home with me that day!! That was 14 years ago September, and I'm still addicted!


----------



## jesses (Jun 23, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> two avic. avic and a week ago i got a new T i think its a chaco gold knee in pre molt, but it looks kinda like A. Semmanni


It's a chaco


----------



## The Red Queen (Jun 23, 2004)

My first T was an Aphonopelma seemanni named Spaz... named for my mother's reaction when I brought him home


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 23, 2004)

Scorpiove said:
			
		

> My first tarantula is Hagrid, my Rosehair tarantula.   Most likely a female too.  Got her back in March.


I named my G.Rosea Winston Churchill, and found out "he" was a she.   
BTW I've shared your Hagrid music video with all my friends. Now my friends aren't so scared with arachnids after seing you handled hagrid. And of course the soothing music must help, even if only a little.


----------



## Zombie (Jun 24, 2004)

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> My first T was an Aphonopelma seemanni named Spaz... named for my mother's reaction when I brought him home


Funny.

My first was a _P. murinus_, about 3 years ago.
It had got loose at the pet store as a spiderling.
One day, about 17 months later, we were trying to find a California Kingsnake that had got loose. I pull the cricket bins back to see if it had gotten underneath and came face to fanged face with that lost _murinus_. It came this close (holds up fingers very close together) to sinking its fangs into my eyeball.
I immediately took it home.
Been in love with it ever since.
My girlfriend eventually left me because of it.

Eric
www.e-spiderworld.com


----------



## Lasiodora (Jun 24, 2004)

The first tarantulas I bought back in 1998 were a Brachypelma smithi and a Poecilotheria fasciata. I still have the female smithi. The fasciata unfortunately died in a molt 3 years after I bought her. They were both 1-2" when I got them.
Mike


----------



## Socrates (Jun 24, 2004)

My first one was a G. Rosea, followed by
Acanthoscurria Geniculata...and then
Brachypelma Smithi...and then
Avicularia Sp..(Avic Avic)...and then....well...then we'll wait and see what comes next.


----------



## mick (Jun 24, 2004)

My first was an A.Versicolor. Gotta love em!
Mick


----------



## Jeri (Jun 24, 2004)

I started with a rosea, and then got an avic, and then another rosea and another rosea, then an E campestratus, and now an OBT. I wonder what's next.

Jeri


----------



## Northwave (Jun 24, 2004)

About a week ago, I got my first T, a Acanthoscurria Geniculata. I'm already thinking what to get next.


----------



## Chavalon (Jun 24, 2004)

G. rosea that i got a month ago, the second i have is a yet unidentified wild cought (by me) juevenile t, i'll post some pics later so you guys help me out...     

From the research i've done on the web it seems it's a B. vegans.


----------



## Gillian (Jun 25, 2004)

My very first t? G. rosea female. She was a pity buy, at a pet shop. Had a gimpy, leaking leg, and was pathetically skinny. 2 years later, I still have her. You know what? Despite her dropping that gimp leg, it has never grown in normal.
Peace, light & eternal love...
Gillian
)0(


----------



## eksong (Jun 25, 2004)

My first were a versicolor sling and a chaco sling, about 4 months ago.  Both still alive, thank god.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 25, 2004)

I bought my First Tarantula about 2,5 years ago. A Sub-Adult Brachypelma smithi/Emilia (the wrong mix I know). I started somewhat more than a year ago to collect more species, and now I'm addicted  :} .


----------



## Citharischius (Jun 25, 2004)

Tom . "pterinochilus" started with his addiction. I was in love ,and I loved his spiders too . gheghe .Thats how I became to be an spideraddict. My first spider was a grammostola rosea male , but he died 2 months after I got him (he was for free   gheghe)
So , after my rosea male died , I wanted a REAL T. 
I bought my lovely C.huahini , she's one of my favorite ladies . Actually I only like the azian and afrikan species . American ones are to dull for me  ;P 

Greets 
Jamy


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 25, 2004)

A.geniculata. I bought her last year in november i think. Grown so much and EATS like theres no tomorrow. I love her. I now have a little GBB (that also eats like hell) and a fussy but cute A.huriana


----------



## SpiderJoe (Jun 25, 2004)

Pterinochilus said:
			
		

> I bought my First Tarantula about 2,5 years ago. A Sub-Adult Brachypelma smithi/Emilia (the wrong mix I know). I started somewhat more than a year ago to collect more species, and now I'm addicted  :} .


haha, de verkeerde mix? hoezo dat dan lijkt me een gave combinatie, ik zoek me suf naar een Brachypelma Emilia, zijn prachtige beesjes...


_haha the wrong mix why is that? It seems like a cool combination to me. I'm looking my off for a B. Emilia, they are beautiful spiders..._


----------



## SpiderJoe (Jun 25, 2004)

*Thanks Everybody!*

Well thanks everybody for your contributions to this thread it seems to me that many different people from all over the world, still have one thing in common, we all love spiders...and you can clearly see that some people especially like pokies, and another group is crazy about their terrestrial spiders...Or some like them all, lol, curious to what's next in my collection...

Thanks everybody

Greetz Joey







> I'll teach you all this in 8 easy steps, the course of a lifetime you'll never forget - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Goliath (Jun 25, 2004)

I had other inverts first like pedes, tailless whipscorpions, whipscorpions and scorpions, but my first T was a P.irminia.

Mike


----------



## SpiderJoe (Jun 25, 2004)

Cool, I have a couple of Pandinus Imperator, they are really hardy scorpions, they grow quite large and are very beautiful,

Greetz,
Joey


----------



## MatthewBerfield (Jun 25, 2004)

My first was a Chilean Rose Hair...


----------



## Sasa (Jun 26, 2004)

First B.smithi. 
Then A.geroldi and after that I got addicted.


----------



## m@rvin (Jun 26, 2004)

My first was a P.regalis, About 7" female.....Look, dont touch!!!  

Still have her.... And 25 others


----------



## mhill (Apr 29, 2010)

Old thread...but I just had to add to it. My fascination with T's began when I was about 8, and grew to such an intensity that my Dad went out and got me a huge B. smithi from a LPS. We didnt know it at the time...but she was a gravid WC female. Soon after her arrival she produced a sack. My parents freaked OUT..."Oh my Lord we're going to be over run with thousands of tarantulas!" LOL. Of course, they managed to get the sac away from the female and destroyed it.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 29, 2010)

1.G. rosea;2.B.vagans;3.A.avic;4.P scrofa


----------



## shanebp (Apr 29, 2010)

Avic Avic.. R.I.P.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 29, 2010)

Mackenzie's first was our MF G. rosea. She's still alive and kickin' (literally).

I started out with 5 T's when Mackenzie moved in with me: MM P. fasciata, H. lividum, H. maculata, B. albopilosum and the G. rosea.

As you can see I didn't have a whole lot to work with if I wanted to try to get close to these Ts and try to see if the hobby was something that interested me (which it totally didn't ). The G. rosea was Mackenzie's first so I didn't want it to be mine...plus she was kind of mean...and then the MM P. fasc freaked me out because he was bigger than any spider I had ever seen. The H. mac was a sling, and the only time I'd see it was if I turned the light on at 3am and the H. lividum also intimidated me.

That left Charades, the B. albo. He was the first T I fed, first I handled and first I saw molt. He's 7 months mature now. Figures my first had to be a male. To make me feel better though, our female B. albo is sitting on a nice big sac we're pulling on Sunday, so if it's successful then I'll keep 5, get a female and have a bit of Charades forever!

Cass


----------



## SpiderLady79 (Apr 29, 2010)

G. rosea from a pet store she was our first spider but she was for my 7 year old daughter (5 when she got her) she is the one who started it all we ended up with 3 more in 3 weeks lol


----------



## Helix (Apr 29, 2010)

B. smithi sling


----------



## KidChromatus (Apr 29, 2010)

My first was an unsexed 3.5 inch A.Avic and my second was a female 4 inch G. Rosea


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 29, 2010)

My first tarantulas (I bought 5 at once) were Psalmopoeus irminia. I read lots about them and knew I would really like them. Still absolutely in love with this genus. The webs are very neat looking when you give them plenty of anchorage.


----------



## maitre (Apr 30, 2010)

I've always loved spiders since I was a kid. (Honestly, wasn't the tarantula in Home Alone the most awesome thing ever?) However, I didn't really look into tarantulas until several years back. I literally ran a google search for "Largest tarantula" and came up with T. blondi. Then I saw the price for one and totally let the whole idea pass me by.

Eventually, I began looking into tarantulas again. Once more, I searched for "largest tarantula" but did some deeper searching this time around. I stumbled upon a site that said the L. parahybana was the second largest tarantula and was apparently easier to keep compared to the T blondi. I kept this info locked away and didn't really go anywhere with it.

Then one sunday when I was at the local reptile expo, I happened to pass by the Tarantula Canada table and took a look.  Guess what I saw?  Yup. L. parahybana.

It was around 1" and $25. Even though my girlfriend complained through the roof, threatened never to come over ever again, and that it would never be allowed in our future house, I bought it :}

When I first brought it home, I thought it was alright. Kinda cool but kinda just sat there as well. It didn't really eat for me right away but when it did, it would be somewhat interesting. As bad as it sounds, it became one of those pets that you kinda just leave to the side and only made sure it was fed so it wouldn't die.  It wasn't something I placed a lot of focus on.

Then one day, it molted and almost doubled in size. Several weeks later, it molted again and gained another inch or so. It seemed like as he grew larger, so did my interest. I started reading up on tarantulas more and more. Then I began buying tarantulas more and more 

First one tarantula. Now I have 25.

They are now my focus out of all my exotic animals. Who would've known?


----------



## Slappys_g1rl06 (Apr 30, 2010)

Way to go mhill!  I'm glad you bumped this thread!

I got my first t, a G. pulchripes, about a year and a half ago... he was exactly the the size of a quarter, toe-to-toe. Oh I was so torn between him and an L. parahybana but I'm glad I picked him; I love him to death!  His name is Chewy.

Just in March, I branched out and got a C. cyaneopubescens sling.  He/she was slightly smaller than Chewy at the time.  No names for this guy yet until I can identify its sex.

And my fiance bought himself a t as well, (which is now in my care while he's on deployment), a probable female B. albopilosum who is defensive as HECK.  He named her Leia to go with Chewy's name.

And finally, I'm (if all goes well) going to receive a L. violaceopes and an A. metalica here soon!

My first t's!

Oh, and... with all due respect to whom it may concern, why is this thread in the Q&D forum?


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 30, 2010)

My first T was a retardedly overpriced G rosea, the LPS saw me coming 

Two weeks later I had 5. So the story began....


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 30, 2010)

my first three were L. parahybana sling, B. vagans sling (both turned out male and my LP just hooked out 3 days ago, im waiting on my vagans to do the same) and a female H. mac. now i have 18 different species of T's 7 species of scorps and a true spider all totaling over 200 lol. (be it i had a few sacks hatch and what not) but they have spawned a new lease on life for me...i thought for sure i was just gonna be another mid 20's loser who is working at McDonalds...but now im going to start taking action to get into college for entomology and try my best to make something successful of my hobby/addiction lol.


----------



## maitre (Apr 30, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> my first three were L. parahybana sling, B. vagans sling (both turned out male and my LP just hooked out 3 days ago, im waiting on my vagans to do the same) and a female H. mac. now i have 18 different species of T's 7 species of scorps and a true spider all totaling over 200 lol. (be it i had a few sacks hatch and what not) but they have spawned a new lease on life for me...i thought for sure i was just gonna be another mid 20's loser who is working at McDonalds...but now im going to start taking action to get into college for entomology and try my best to make something successful of my hobby/addiction lol.


My first LP is a male too (or at least I am 75% sure of it). That's why I bought two more


----------



## BatGirl (Apr 30, 2010)

*The Lady Romana*



Zoo Keeper said:


> G. rosea from a pet store.


same here...


----------



## ken39 (Apr 30, 2010)

i got my 1st mexican smithi last year it was really an awesome one. right now it is 5 times bigger since i bought it.  my 2nd 1 was the parahybama, a new challenge for me , cant wait to see it grow.


----------



## thevez2 (Apr 30, 2010)

A pet store G. rosea as a gift from my wife.  It was guaranteed female by the pet store, and subsequently molted mature male.


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (Apr 30, 2010)

My first T was a G. Rosea...

My bf's friend moved here from Las Vegas, he bought her while he lived out there so he could overcome his fear of spiders..he had her for 2 yrs, was still terrified of her, he moved out here to CA with her & I was fascinated by how PURPLE she was..he told me people have held her before & she has never bitten...so I tapped her butt & put my hand out, she crawled right on...I just fell in love! I overcame MY OWN FEAR or spiders at that very moment. The kid was horrified as I was walking around the house with her  

He offered her to me for free, cage & all..he didn't even know what species she was or anything...so I went home & did some Google image searches, figured it out, did some reading, made sure I could properly care for her & picked her up from him a couple days later. I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 30, 2010)

Tiny G.pulchra, then a B.smithi, B.vagans, and a G.rosea.


----------



## dizzylizzy (Apr 30, 2010)

our very first T , Pink toe, isnt she beautiful


----------



## DrSerpentine (Apr 30, 2010)

My first T was a B. smithi that I had for 15 years a long time ago.  Got interested in reptiles until a recent gift of a G. rosea.  Now I've added  G. pulchra, A. versicolor, B. emilia, G. rosea slings and adopted a "striped knee" (not sure what it really is).  I think I'm hooked.


----------



## super-pede (Apr 30, 2010)

P.murinus was my first T.It was given to my brother who hated bugs then my brother gave it to me since he knew that I kept centipedes.


----------



## mikem (Apr 30, 2010)

g rosea. still love them too!


----------



## SpiderJoe (Jan 24, 2013)

And recently, has anyone begun with a not very common species? Or haven't the " beginner Tarantulas" lost any popularity?


----------



## ViolenceFreak (Jan 24, 2013)

My first T was a B.albopilosum around 3.5inches when i got it a couple of months ago and now im up to 12 T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 24, 2013)

@Spider Joe

seeing how YOU are the OP of this thread from 2004, i will go ahead and answer your revival haha.

My first t was a 5" Lp. It was given to me as a gag gift to scare me.  About 2 months later the Lp matured and got shipped off.  At this time i attended an expo and picked out a P. regalis sling to raise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Jan 24, 2013)

I ordered my first T's online.  G. Rosea, H Lividum, and P Murinus.  Never had any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Levyon (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine was a A. Avic I got from the pet store I work at, but died about 5 or 6 months later. I know have a G. Rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 24, 2013)

Started with juvie P. irminia & B. smithi females...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arienette (Jan 24, 2013)

my first t's landed on me when i started working for Dr. Hansen... a g. rosea and an unknown (looked like an a. seemani without orange spinnerettes) Suvvi and Bernadette. still have ol bernie-beans, Suvvi died a couple of months ago 

next i got another G rosea, 6 rosea slings and an A. versicolor.
a week later, 2 A. urticans slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trial (Jan 24, 2013)

My first was a a avic. I had decided to get a tarantula and really liked arboreals but now 14 Ts later she is still the only arboreal I own, might have to go buy some more :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 24, 2013)

A G. rosea named Valeria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderJoe (Jan 27, 2013)

ViolenceFreak said:


> My first T was a B.albopilosum around 3.5inches when i got it a couple of months ago and now im up to 12 T's.


That is fast expansion hahaha! What more species do you have?


----------



## Marijan2 (Jan 27, 2013)

B. klaasi and A. geniculata slings were my first purchase. Geniculata is currently at my friends place(sold him a while ago) and klaasi is still with me and growing(2,5")

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal (Jan 27, 2013)

i got my 1st T back in 2004 from a LPS, it was an A. Avic. had him for about a year before he molted into a MM. lived about 6 months after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 27, 2013)

My first T was and still is a wild caught A. chalcodes AF  I found in my backyard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 27, 2013)

Grammostola pulchripes male in 2010 I believe. I got a male because I figured this would just be a passing interest off of my snake hobby, but it became my main interest quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderJoe (Jan 27, 2013)

grayzone said:


> @Spider Joe
> 
> seeing how YOU are the OP of this thread from 2004, i will go ahead and answer your revival haha.
> 
> My first t was a 5" Lp. It was given to me as a gag gift to scare me.  About 2 months later the Lp matured and got shipped off.  At this time i attended an expo and picked out a P. regalis sling to raise.


Shipped off? because it was male , for mating purposes or ?
Regalis are very nice looking!

---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 07:30 PM ----------




z32upgrader said:


> My first T was and still is a wild caught A. chalcodes AF  I found in my backyard.


Are they commonly found in your area?

---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 07:31 PM ----------




le-thomas said:


> Grammostola pulchripes male in 2010 I believe. I got a male because I figured this would just be a passing interest off of my snake hobby, but it became my main interest quickly.


Pulchripes are very black aren't they?

---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 07:36 PM ----------

Thanks everybody ! This thread has given me so much back ! I really like to read about how people started, it tells a lot about how they stand in the hobby, where they are coming from concerning choices for species and the versatility of all those starter T's really amaze me. 

Let's keep on going!


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd call pulchripes dark brown and gold.


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 27, 2013)

SpiderJoe said:


> Are they commonly found in your area?!


Yes, they are quite common here in AZ, in fact I know of several more burrows around my apartments


----------



## xTimx (Jan 27, 2013)

its actually 2 at the same time,   a GBB and Pokie Pederseni  both 1/2" slings though


----------



## iMazar (Jan 27, 2013)

i got three at the same time for my first ones and they are a Lasiodora parahybana he was about 3in when i got him, Grammostola pulchripes,Brachypelma vagans those 2 were both half inch slings. I also have a Psalmopoeus cambridgei 1" sling that is going to be here tuesday 
LP.





B.vagans





G.pulchripes


----------



## KUTkeeper (Jan 27, 2013)

A. avic. I got it to bring in to my zoology class as show and tell since my teacher had kept tarantulas in the past and there was a girl I hated who was scared of spiders...I had wanted one for years and took care of a rosea for class in high school and that was just the excuse I needed to get one. About a week after I began researching all about my t I began looking at others...but I had to wait an entire year to move out to get my next t


----------



## Bast (Jan 28, 2013)

Our first T was A.avic (Karina).  She's been an absolute doll, and has succeeded in curing my son of his extreme arachnophobia...which is good, because the G.rosea he picked out is a huge jerk LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadySharon (Jan 28, 2013)

My first T was a .75-1" G. rosea sling that I got Feb 2006 -- and then I searched for care sheets and found this board. (It is/was a sticky thread in questions.) 

I picked a sling because I loved house spiders and could handle them... but wasn't sure I could deal with a 4-6" spider.   So I picked something that would grow with me as far as comfort.  I had kept snakes for years and knew they had T's at the exotic petstore I went to for the snake food - but never got one just because they were all adults.  Then one day they had a bunch of small containers.... and I think it was $8 later I had a sling.    I still have her - confirmed girl this year and molted into I think about 4" (may be a bit bigger then that) 

This was followed up two months later with a b. boehmei who I also still have - a girl as well and between 4-5"   and another G. rosea sling... he matured in 2010 and passed in 2011.   

Now... almost 7 years later I have 60+ Ts from tiny slings to 5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

